# My DIY Hydraulic Mini Skid Steer Loader (power by lithium ion)



## jimmyaz (Dec 31, 2021)

Hey all,

I want to share my recent DIY project, an electric-powered hydraulic mini loader. There are 4 parts video, any questions please let me know.

Part 1: 



Part 2: 



Part 3: 



Part 4 Finale: 



Cost/Time/Mistakes 




What it can do: DIY Mini Skid Steer Loader at work. What can it do?


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Nice job on this build.......

How many run hours do you expect you can get between charges?
How long to fully recharge the batteries?
I think that you will probably need to upgrade the tires to some with a little more grip if you are going to do much work in grass or dirt with this.


----------



## jimmyaz (Dec 31, 2021)

unsquidly said:


> Nice job on this build.......
> 
> How many run hours do you expect you can get between charges?
> How long to fully recharge the batteries?
> I think that you will probably need to upgrade the tires to some with a little more grip if you are going to do much work in grass or dirt with this.


Thank you.

4 of them battery modules give me 5kwh total, can use about 4kwh. Under light load, it pulls about 800-1000watts, under full cylinder lock about 2000watts. I estimate it can run continuously for 3-4 hours per charge and charger is 25Amps, so about 3 hours to fully charge.

You noticed about the tires too?  They sure are being tared up on the concrete and asphalt. I should have went with a 5 lugs wheel hub, but it have 4" mounting hole and 4 lugs.... so I have yet to find any other tire/wheels with the proper mounting holes. Any suggestion?


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Might be able to reuse the wheels just change out the tires......What size tires are on those wheels?

If not see if something like this for a side-by-side utv would line up.....









4/4 ITP Delta Steel Atv Wheels in Silver






www.pureoffroad.com


----------



## jimmyaz (Dec 31, 2021)

unsquidly said:


> Might be able to reuse the wheels just change out the tires......What size tires are on those wheels?
> 
> If not see if something like this for a side-by-side utv would line up.....
> 
> ...


4.8-8 trailer wheels from harbor freight.









4.80-8 in. Tire with 4 Lug Rim Load B


Amazing deals on this 4.80-8 2-Ply Tire With 4 Lug Rim at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




www.harborfreight.com


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Something like this should fit on those wheels and have a higher weight rating and preform a lot better......Look for either lawn tractor or golf cart tires.....They will be in this size. 






Trac Gard N766 Turf 4.80-8 B/4PLY Tires


New Trac Gard N766 Turf 4.80-8 B/4PLY tires at great prices, with fast, free shipping. Buy with confidence in our 45 day return policy. It's Easy!




www.tires-easy.com


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Nice job, you did very well with your build.


----------



## jimmyaz (Dec 31, 2021)

unsquidly said:


> Something like this should fit on those wheels and have a higher weight rating and preform a lot better......Look for either lawn tractor or golf cart tires.....They will be in this size.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, thanks. Are all these generally tubeless? How hard is it to change it out? I've only changed out bicycle tires. 

Can't tell from the picture, but would the thread on it be thicker and more resistant to wear than the trailer tire I have now? I will probably mostly drive it over concrete and asphalt. 



FredM said:


> Nice job, you did very well with your build.


Thank you.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

jimmyaz said:


> Wow, thanks. Are all these generally tubeless? How hard is it to change it out? I've only changed out bicycle tires.
> 
> Can't tell from the picture, but would the thread on it be thicker and more resistant to wear than the trailer tire I have now? I will probably mostly drive it over concrete and asphalt.
> 
> ...



They are most generally tubeless and not that hard at all to change out......I can't remember who posted it and on what post it was on, maybe a tool type post, but someone on here posted a small tire changing tool that I think they got from Harbor Freight or somewhere like that.....It might have been bmaverick that posted it.....I will try to find it


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Was it this one?








Best Small Tire Changer for the Price


I change A LOT of small tires in my shop, both lawnmowers and ATV’s. There is pretty good money in it, if you can do it quickly without a lot of effort, because most commercial tire shops can’t do the smaller tires on their air-powered machines. I have had several small tire changers over the...




www.tractorforum.com


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

pogobill said:


> Was it this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is one of them but I am thinking that someone else had one that was a little smaller and a lot cheaper.....Maybe not....


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

How about this one......








Great small tire changer!


I had a flat on my Cub RZT50 on the front and thought here I go again, fighting with it for hours, usually pinching inner tube. The last small tire I took to a shop and they had a tool similar to this one from Harbor Freight. Instead of using the base you mount to the workbench I clamped it in...




www.tractorforum.com


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

pogobill said:


> How about this one......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is the one......Thanks Bill............You get a gold star bro..........


----------



## jimmyaz (Dec 31, 2021)

Thank you guys.


----------



## jimmyaz (Dec 31, 2021)

Here's a Cost/Time/Mistake video.


----------



## jimmyaz (Dec 31, 2021)

Here's what it can do:


----------



## homerrichards (12 mo ago)

This is exactly what I am looking for. I want to have a hydraulic mini skid steer and I already enquired into a shop nearby. It was a bit costly. Your project is simply awesome. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Vigo (Oct 8, 2021)

As you know i followed the build on another forum but i was unaware there was ever any uncertainty about tires.. 4.8-8 is a tire size mostly populated by trailer tires. So, good construction and high weight capacity but almost no concern for traction. Skid steers on pavement and especially concrete are hard on tires. There ARE a small number of off-road oriented tires in that size, i think mostly because of self-propelled tillers and snowblowers. The question of whether they would stand up any better on pavement.. i dont know. A 4.8-8 is about 18" diameter. There are 18" diameter lawn&garden tractor tires for 8" rims, but they are NOT made to hold the same weight as a 4.8-8 trailer tire. 

The bolt pattern is actually pretty easy. The bolt pattern on your car hubs is almost certainly 4x100 (4 lugs 100mm circle). There is a huge range of car wheels which will fit, but of course how many are skinny and fit a small enough diameter tire? Almost none. However, it's very close to 4x4 (4 inch circle) which is the size of most golf carts, some ATV/UTVs etc. Close enough that you could either slightly enlarge the holes in the wheels or just bend your studs outwards. Sounds bad but since the wheel studs are just pressed in you don't really bend the studs themselves, just unseat them a little from flush which allows a slight variance in angle. I did this on my Crane Mower to fit 4x100 car wheels onto 4x4 hubs. 

But in the end i suspect you would probably either try 4.8-8 R1/'ag' style tires intended for a tiller/snowblower like these, or change nothing and continue using trailer tires. It seems to work well enough as is anyway?


----------



## jimmyaz (Dec 31, 2021)

homerrichards said:


> This is exactly what I am looking for. I want to have a hydraulic mini skid steer and I already enquired into a shop nearby. It was a bit costly. Your project is simply awesome. Thanks for the idea!


Glad the videos can help.




Vigo said:


> But in the end i suspect you would probably either try 4.8-8 R1/'ag' style tires intended for a tiller/snowblower like these, or change nothing and continue using trailer tires. It seems to work well enough as is anyway?


So far I've not notice any problem with using the Carlile trailer tires. It seem to climb up from a 14" deep dirt patch just fine slanted with a full bucket.  Also it drove over mulch just fine too. On pavement it got pretty good traction. For what I am doing, I don't think it's worth changing out the tire. 

I finished the project that it was built for and did not wear the tires down much. They're 40.00ea so it's not bad even if I have to switch it out often.


----------

